# U.S. Social Security Recipients In the Philippines



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

The "proof of life" forms 7162 and 7161 have been suspended for this year. I just got this e-mail back from the Embassy.

*Thank you for contacting the Social Security Administration's Federal Benefits Unit at the U.S. Embassy in Manila.*
_*
***

Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been suspended. At this time, no further action is needed and you will continue to receive benefit payments. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page.

Social Security Administration – Federal Benefits Unit
Address: 1201 Roxas Boulevard, Ermita 0930 Manila, Philippines
Inquiry Line: (+63 2) 5301-2000, Option 9
Telephone Hours: Tuesdays and Thursdays - 8:00 AM to 11:00 AM (Manila Time), except U.S. and Philippine Holidays
Public Hours: Monday through Friday - 8:00 AM to 12:00 PM, except U.S. and Philippine Holidays and the first Wednesday of every month.*

*NOTE: electronic devices (e.g., cell phones, laptops, etc.) are not allowed inside the U.S. Embassy.

*_
*AL *


----------

